# Solved: Palm Pilot not Synching with Outlook



## Delfini (Mar 27, 2004)

Ok, this seems like a straight forward problem, but I have been banging my head against the wall!!

The problem - I have a Palm V and have installed the software on the PC that came with the PDA. I have Window XP and Office 2002 on the PC and up and until a couple of days ago the Palm was Synching fine with Outlook.

The problem now is that the Palm is synching with the Palm desktop and not Outlook although I have made no changes to either the Palm or the PC. I have removed the software and reinstalled it selecting Outlook as the software that I would like to sych with. However it continues to Sych with the Palm desktop. 

The only thing I can think of that has changed on the PC is a Microsoft update has some how knocked this out as I have automatic updates installed - although I would suspect this to be unlikely its the only thing I can think of. 

I downloaded the latest version of the Palm Desktop - but I couldn't find any way to link in with Outlook, so that wasnt too much help!! Maybe I downloaded the wrong version, but I couldnt find anything else that looked as though it would help.

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Moved to the PDA forum for more reponse 

Have you just recently updated to XP SP2? Do you get any eror messages when you try to sync?

Regards

eddie


----------



## Delfini (Mar 27, 2004)

Yup have upgraded to XPSP2.

No error messages appear.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

What happens if you disable the firewall, if you have XP's running:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;283673

eddie


----------



## Delfini (Mar 27, 2004)

Ok, I have diabled the firewall and the same problem exists.


----------



## Delfini (Mar 27, 2004)

I have sorted this issue now.

I installed the latest version of the Chapura pocket mirror software. Previously I did not need to use this software, however it does the trick so I'm happy.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Great, glad to hear its all working again, and thanks for the feedback 

Merry Christmas

eddie


----------

